# Online filmen



## perle93 (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo, gibt es ein Programm, das mir die aktuelle Darstellung meines Monitors aufnimmt? Z.B. gibt es ja ein Tool das youtube Videos speichert. Ich würde gerne Videos, die ich gerade sehe aufnehmen. Oder muss ich eine externe Kamera positionieren und normal aufnehmen?


----------



## Mrlonely (16. April 2010)

ja z.B. *HyperCam* nimmt dir deinen Desktop auf, kannste sogar Größe einstellen, Anzahl der Bilder, verschiedene Codex z.B. DivX oder Xvid. 
Die unregistrierte Version ist kostenlos, es ist jedóch im Eck oben ein kleines Wasserzeichen eingeblendet......
Manchmal werden Audio und Video jedoch unsynchron bei längerem Aufnehmen, dies kann man umgehen, indem man einfach die Fenster ausblendet bei der Aufnahme ist ne Einstellung dafür vorhanden. Auch wenn du deine Bild-Rate auf 15 oder so stellst was für Lehrvideos ja völlig ausreichend ist, verringerst du auch noch mal erheblich deine Datei-Grösse.


----------



## chmee (16. April 2010)

Es gibt so einige Screenrecorder, aber grad für Dinge wie Youtube-Videos etc.. gibt es Downloader (ob legal, weiss ich nicht), da spart man sich doch den ganzen Schmarotz wie Schneiden, encoden etc..

Links:
http://www.filsh.net/
http://www.chip.de/downloads/YouTube-Downloader_34298765.html

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (16. April 2010)

Die neuste Version von Quicktime kann das

Camtasia ist sonst ein super Programm - nur zu empfehlen!!

Gegenfrage --> Was macht die Frage im Audio-Bereich?


----------



## chmee (16. April 2010)

Äh.. Ja, ab in den Videobereich.. mfg chmee


----------



## akrite (16. April 2010)

... wenn es ein Plugin für FF gibt, kann es nicht illegal sein?!  Der DownloadHelper für FF speichert auch YouTube und anderes Getier. Ich hoffe, ich habe die Frage richtig verstanden


----------



## sight011 (16. April 2010)

Also die Beispiele die ich genannt habe sind um den gesamten Bildschirm aufzunehmen.

Das Beispiel von akrite:

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3006


ein Bekannter hat das, ist denk ich die beste und einfachste Wahl, wenn du einfach nur die Videos von Youtube haben willst - ich glaube aber nicht dass das legal ist.


----------



## chmee (16. April 2010)

> ... wenn es ein Plugin für FF gibt, kann es nicht illegal sein?!


Das kann man als Argument nicht nutzen. Die ganzen Torrent-Clients sind auch legal, es gibt zu Genüge "legale" Plugins für FF, die auch widerrechtlich benutzt werden können..

Beispiel : youtube mp3 - https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/124500
Zweifelhaft, ob man sowas legal nennen kann..

oder auch der Rapidshare-Downloadhelper als FF-Plugin.. hm..naja..

Mittel : Plugin (legal)
Zweck : Runterladen (mögl.weise illegal)

mfg chmee


----------



## akrite (16. April 2010)

... auch wenn ich das Plugin nicht hätte, so müßte ich doch nur in den Cache schauen und schon hätte ich die flv. Es ist interessant, das der dt. Statt sich dazu noch nicht ausgelassen hat, denn lasse ich in meinem geparkten Cabrio die Scheiben unten, ist das quasi eine Anstiftung zum Diebstahl und ich krieg eins auf den Deckel.


----------



## sight011 (16. April 2010)

Da braucht der Staat noch ein paar Jährchen - zum Glück entwickelt sich die Technik schneller als die Bürokraten hinter her kommen


----------



## Dr Dau (16. April 2010)

Hallo!



akrite hat gesagt.:


> ... auch wenn ich das Plugin nicht hätte, so müßte ich doch nur in den Cache schauen und schon hätte ich die flv.


Eben.
Man könnte also auch sagen dass, wenn der Download der Videos illegal wäre, auch das ansehen der Videos auf YouTube illegal wäre. 
Ein Problem könnte es aber evtl. sein die runtergeladenen Videos öffentlich vorzuführen und/oder weiter zu verteilen..... das wäre allerdings ein anderes Thema.



akrite hat gesagt.:


> .....denn lasse ich in meinem geparkten Cabrio die Scheiben unten, ist das quasi eine Anstiftung zum Diebstahl und ich krieg eins auf den Deckel.


Und nicht zu vergessen das Auto abzuschliessen. 
Die Ironie an der Geschichte ist ja dass das Verdeck offen bleiben darf. 
Da fragt man sich zu Recht was für ein Idiot da sitzt und sich solche Vorschriften einfallen lässt. 
Mein Bruder hat tatsächlich mal eins auf den Deckeln bekommen (Anzeige durch eine Politesse), weil er sein mit offenem Verdeck abgestelltes Cabrio nicht abgeschlossen hatte.
[ironie]Die Parkgebühren hatte er natürlich bezahlt.[/ironie]



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Die ganzen Torrent-Clients sind auch legal, es gibt zu Genüge "legale" Plugins für FF, die auch widerrechtlich benutzt werden können..


Ein Beispiel für eine legale Nutzung ist z.B. dass Debian ihre Linux-Distribition per BitTorrent zum downloaden anbieten. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Beispiel : youtube mp3 - https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/124500
> Zweifelhaft, ob man sowas legal nennen kann..


Zweifelhaft ja (genauso wie BitTorrent), kann man sich doch denken für welchen Zweck das Add-on entwickelt wurde.
Allerdings halte ich es nicht grundsätzlich für illegal.
Z.B. könnte ja auch ein Freizeitkünstler sein selbst komponiertes Stück auf der Gitarre vor der Kamera vorführen und das Video bei YouTube reinstellen.
Es gibt ja auch Künstler, die ihre Werke explizit zum downloaden anbieten (z.B. Ingo Appelt hatte es mal auf seiner Homepage gemacht).



chmee hat gesagt.:


> oder auch der Rapidshare-Downloadhelper als FF-Plugin.. hm..naja..
> 
> Mittel : Plugin (legal)
> Zweck : Runterladen (mögl.weise illegal)


Hier gilt das Gleiche wie für das mp3 Add-on. 

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen dass Mozilla, wäre die Nutzung der Add-ons grundsätzlich illegal, diese auch sperren/löschen würde.
Da aber erst ein bestimmter Verwendungszweck zur Illegalität führt, machen sie nichts..... zu Recht.

Aber mal ehrlich, wer braucht diese ganzen Add-ons überhaupt?
Ich habe QuickJava installiert um "mal eben schnell" JavaScript aktivieren/deaktivieren zu können, leider bekommt es Firefox scheinbar nicht hin endlich mal eine "PrivacyBar" (wie es sie standardmässig in K-Melon gibt) einzubauen.
Und da Firefox bei ca. 1,5 GB Speicherverbrauch gerne und vor allem unkontrolliert abschmiert, habe ich noch den Session-Manager installiert.
Auch diesen hat K-Melon, wenn auch in vereinfachter aber völlig ausreichender Form, bereits standardmässig integriert.
Da K-Meleon allerdings nicht so ein Speicherfresser wie Firefox ist, läuft er wesentlich stabiler..... und dass obwohl ich eine Alpha-Version nutze. 
Mehr braucht man nicht um glücklich zu sein. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## meta_grafix (22. April 2010)

Schon ziemlich lange im Geschäft:

FRAPS


----------



## chmee (29. April 2010)

> so müßte ich doch nur in den Cache schauen und schon hätte ich die flv


Deswegen ist flv so beliebt, nicht nur, weil Flash auf 99% aller Rechner läuft, sondern auch, weil es nicht die ganze Datei ablegt, sondern Streaming unterstützt, ergo gibt es idR keine Datei im Temp-Ordner. Die Downloader tun so, als ob sie schauen und speichern den Stream wieder, daraus wird dann wieder eine flv.

mfg chmee


----------

